# green and blue needles for sust



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have been reading different things for injection technique such as using green needles to draw and use blue needles to inject as i inject into the glute, was wondering if u can inject with green as well as someone has told me this but im not sure, also read somewhere it is bad to wipe using antiseptic wipes after injecting. Hope this is in the right thread.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

If you want a good needle to draw with, get some big fcuk off pink ones, sucks up the juice like a hoover. And inject with a green, get it deep into the muscle. Unless your doing a delt, then use a blue. But IMO, no benefit to doing delts, just stick it in your ass.


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for the reply first course i used green to inject any thought on using the antiseptic wipe after injectis as somewhere i read if u do this can course problems


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

si23 said:


> thanks for the reply first course i used green to inject any thought on using the antiseptic wipe after injectis as somewhere i read if u do this can course problems


I'd say that's complete rubbish. I don't see how keeping an injection site clean can cause a problem. I'm pretty sure the national health use wipes after they do an IM injection.


----------



## Barry1888 (Feb 4, 2009)

I've never injected with a green but I would stick to blue as it's thinner, think that would be less painful.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Green to draw

Blue to shoot

*******And always ASPIRATE!!!*********


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

^^^ x2


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I use the blue, Just takes forever to suck up the gear though


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

If you use a green pin you will explode!

:lol: just kiddin...i have had many a green pin in my ass and am still in one piece, hardly feel it

As for the steri-wipes....just clean area before injection, let it dry...and do the jab, as said, always aspirate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why do people use green etc to jab? i dont get it. ive only ever used 1" oranges and its fine


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i wouldent consider using greens ever again to inj,its like using a scaffold pole lol,


----------



## The_Salmon (Jun 22, 2010)

Green and Green is fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

I use 22g Blacks without issue.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Clean your hands,

Clean the injection site with alcohol wipes

Draw with the green

Switch to the blue needle

stretch the injection site (with non injection hands)

Insert needle

Aspirate

Inject 1ml to every 10 seconds i believe is whats recommended.

Pull out, massage the area and give it another quick clean with antisceptic wipe.

I'd rather have a slightly bruised ass, than have an infeceted butt from not keeping it clean (someone mentioned about it causing risks lol)


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Why confuse the OP tho? I use pink, i use brown, I use purple......

Question:

Are greens ok to draw up with....YES

Can you also shoot with Green...YES

Are blues ok to shoot with....YES

The point about antiseptic wipes, I'd wipe before but no need after.


----------



## sparticus (Jun 16, 2009)

MagicTorch is bang on


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Why confuse the OP tho? I use pink, i use brown, I use purple......
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...


i wipe before injecting but then used other side if small amount of blood was running


----------



## Prickle rick (May 24, 2018)

I've been using orange tips to inject sust n deca into the ass cheek obv doing it at the right bit are you still benefitting or am I loosing out any and need to man up get the blues out


----------

